# Small business based in USA?



## netguy (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi. I own an internet web design and hosting company incorporated in the USA. The business can be run from anywhere with internet access. The business is a "side business" but I do draw a salary from it. 

I am considering a move for a full time position with a different company in Dubai for a few years. My question is regarding running the US based side-business while I am in Dubai. Are there any legal considerations in doing this? I do not want to relocate my own company while I am there but I will continue to work for it via the internet while at the full time position in Dubai. Does the UAE allow this type of thing?

This forum is a great resource and I would appreciate any input on the subject.


----------



## netguy (Aug 21, 2010)

bump...


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

netguy said:


> Hi. I own an internet web design and hosting company incorporated in the USA. The business can be run from anywhere with internet access. The business is a "side business" but I do draw a salary from it.
> 
> I am considering a move for a full time position with a different company in Dubai for a few years. My question is regarding running the US based side-business while I am in Dubai. Are there any legal considerations in doing this? I do not want to relocate my own company while I am there but I will continue to work for it via the internet while at the full time position in Dubai. Does the UAE allow this type of thing?
> 
> This forum is a great resource and I would appreciate any input on the subject.


Just check that you aren't going to get 'banned pages' its not just porn type stuff that brings up a ban, things like flicker and occasionally skype gets banned. It can get quite frustrating.....unless you get a vpn of course


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Will you be looking for UAE contracts while you are here? If so, legally you'll have to register a business, get a sponsor or go down the freezone route etc.

If you just want to keep your USA customers ticking over and pick up US customers online while doing your "proper" job here, I dunno and the reality nobody probably knows - if you ask at the labour office 5 times, guaranteed you'll get 5 different answers.

If it's the later, personally I would just take the job, do your side business and keep quiet about it.


----------



## netguy (Aug 21, 2010)

The business I would be doing while in Dubai would mainly be customer service for the existing US customers via email or phone and basic maintenance functions on the websites. I would not be seeking customers in the UAE or anything like that during my stay. 

Sounds like the take the job and keep quiet is the answer I am getting from most who I ask.

Thanks!


----------

